# Lerdrit (Old Style Military Muay Thai) in Sacramento



## newfnshow (Jul 31, 2004)

My instructor Kru John Harris will be opening his new school in a few weeks in the Sacramento area. He teaches Lerdrit (Old Style Military Muay Thai) and Sports Muay Thai. His school will be open 6 days a week and it's an open gym setting which means you can workout all day with John Harris on hand. He will also offer classes Tuesday and Thursday. If you have any questions, feel free to check out his website at www.hitstraining.com. You can also checkout http://www.usmta.com/Trainers-and Instructors-MAIN.htm to learn more about him.


----------



## auxprix (Jul 31, 2004)

Just curious. How specifically does Lerdrit differ from modern Muay Thai? I see a picture on the website featuring a guy with a sword. Is weapons training an important part of this system?


----------



## newfnshow (Aug 1, 2004)

There's a good thread on Martial Arts Planet on this subject if your interested in learning more about it at:

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9998

As for me, i have been training in Modern Muay Thai which is sports base.


----------



## auxprix (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks alot, it sounds very interesting. The thread also made it sound like it was a very hard-core art, but also a very rare art. Do you know how your instructor came to learn this system?

Also, the thread didn't mention anything about training. Is it similar to the strenuous physical training that is often associated with modern MT? It sounds to me to be close to MT, but with a little more time spent on technique. Am I wrong?


----------



## newfnshow (Aug 2, 2004)

Kru John Harris learned it from Nirmalya Bhowmick. You can learn more about him at http://www.usmta.com/USMTA-DIRECTORY.htm. Just scroll down a little and you will see a profile on him. 

As far as training, yes it's similar to the strenuous physical training that is often associated with modern MT by reason that Modern Muay Thai is part of the curriculum at his school. Of course I can't answer how it's done overseas.


----------



## sokklab (Aug 3, 2004)

newfnshow said:
			
		

> There's a good thread on Martial Arts Planet on this subject if your interested in learning more about it at:
> 
> http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9998
> 
> As for me, i have been training in Modern Muay Thai which is sports base.


 Hi, I was one of the original posters on that Martial arts Planet thread. I have to say that looking back (to the weekend seminar that I mention, that was along time ago), I can't be certain that what I learnt was authentic Lerd Rit or not.

 It certainly was a very good seminar though and I learnt alot of really great stuff.

 Having since learnt more of the facts and less of the fiction about Lerd Rit, I would say that alot of what is passed off as Thai and Burmese Martial Arts, particularly with regards to Lerd Rit, isn't...

 I know nothing about the school opening in Sacremento, so I won't pass judgement, just that most of the people out there who say that they teach Lerd Rit, don't, as it is a very rare system....


----------

